# روائع من صلوات الشهداء قبل استشهادهم



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

*روائع من صلوات الشهداء قبل استشهادهم

للقمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج
*
*منقـــولـــ*

#من صلوات القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي قبل استشهاده


القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي:

”أحد الآباء الرسوليين سنة 107 م“

”أنا حِنطة الله!! فلأضرِّس بأسنان الوحوش حتى أصير خُبزاً طاهِراً للمسيح، مرحباً بالنار والصليب والوحوش الضارِية، والتمزيق والتقطيع وخلع العِظَام وسحق الجسد كله، فلتقع عليَّ أشر الضربات المُبتكرة من إبليس، إذا كانت كل هذه من شأنها أن تُعدِّني لأن ألتقي بيسوع المسيح، هذا الذي أسعى إليه، ذاك الذي مات عنَّا، هذا هو من أُريده الذي قام لأجلِنا، إني أُحِس الآن بآلام المُخاض، ترفقوا بي يا إخوتي لا تحرموني من الحياة الحقيقية، لا تسعوا في تعطُّل موتي، اُترُكوني ألحق بالنور الحقيقي دعوني أقتدي بآلام إلهي“.

هذه هي مشاعِر ونفسية شهيد كنيسة أنطاكية، وتلك هي كلماته القلبية التي سجَّلها لنا التاريخ، علاوة على رسائِله الفريدة من نوعها في الأدب المسيحي خلال العصور الأُولى، لأنها كُتِبَت وهو مُقيَّد بالسلاسِل، ومُحاط بعشرة جن
 (شبَّههُم بالفُهود) يُشدِّدون الحراسة عليه، هذه الرسائِل تحتوي على تماجيد وأدعية موجَّهة للثالوث القدوس.. إنه يُصلِّي للآب بيسوع المسيح ابنه بعد أن امتلأ من الروح القدس، إنها صلوات سهميَّة تلقائيَّة تتضمن الشُّكر والاعتراف والشهادة..




#من صلوات الشهيد بوليكاربوس قبل استشهاده



الشهيد بوليكاربوس (الكثير الثِمار):

”أسقف سمِيرنا (167 م)“

كان يُناهِز السادسة والثمانين من عُمره لحظِة القبض عليه، وقيل عنه أنه اشتهى الآلام في موته كما في حياته فامتاز باستشهاده الرائِع.
وعندما وصل الجنود المُكلفون بالقبض عليه، كان الطلب الوحيد الذي ترجاه منهم هو أن يسمحوا له بساعة زمن يصلي فيها، وفي صلاته ذكر كل من عرفه على الإطلاق وكل الكنيسة الجامِعة في كل المسكونة.

أوثقوه وشدُّوه إلى قطعة من الخشب مُثبتة في الأرض ويداه وراء ظهره، وكأنه حَمَل مُختار مُفرز من بين قطيع كبير عظيم لكي يكون ذبيحة ومُحرقة مقبولة لدى الله، وعندئذٍ رفع عينيهِ إلى السماء وقال:

”أيها الرب الإله الضابِط الكل، أبا يسوع المسيح، ابنك المحبوب المُبارك، الذي به عرفناك يا إله الملائِكة والقُوَّات، يا إله كل خليقة، وكل جِنس الأبرار الذين يحيون في حضرِتك، أُبارِكك لأنك جعلتني أهلاً لهذا اليوم ولهذه الساعة، وأهلاً لأن أُحسب في عِدَاد شُهدائك، ولأن أُشارِك في كأس مسيحك، والقيامة في الحياة الأبدية لكل النَّفْس والجسد، والحياة بالروح القدس، الحياة التي لا تقبل الفساد...

ليتني اليوم أكون مقبولاً معهم قُرباناً عزيزاً في عينيك حسب ما أعددتني لذلك مُسبقاً وأنبأتني، وها أنت قد أكملت وعدك، يا إله الأمانة والحق..

من أجل نِعمِتك ومن أجل كل شئ أُسبِّحك وأُبارِكك وأُمجِّدك، برئيس كهنِتنا الأبدي السمائي يسوع المسيح ابنك الحبيب الذي به يليق لك وللروح القدس المجد..“.

وعندما طُلِب من القديس بوليكاربوس الذي يعني اسمه ”المُزهر أو المُثمِر أو الكثير الثِمار“ أن يلعن المسيح مُخلِّصنا رد على مُضطهديه قائِلاً:-

”لقد خدمت المسيح ستة وثمانين عاماً، ولم يصنع بي شراً، فكيف أُجدِّف على مَلِكي الذي خلَّصني؟! إنك تُهدِّد بالنار التي تحرِق إلى حين ثم تُخمد، لأنك تجهل نار العِقاب الأبدي المُعد للأشرار.. افعل ما تُريد ولا تتأخر..“.

فصار جسده لا جسم يُحرق بل كخبز ينضُج وذهب وفضة يُنقَّى في فرن يُشتّم منه رائِحة العُطور.

تابع​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يناير 2011)

صلوات جميلة جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

# من صلوات الأسقف الشهيد فيلكس قبل استشهاده



الأسقف فيلكس الشهيد:

تفصح صلاة هذا الأسقف عن نفسية شُهداء الكنيسة وقت شهادتِهِم:

”أشكرك يارب، كم أنت رحيم لأنكَ منحتني هذا الانعتاق، أشكرك يا الله، عِشت 56 سنة في العالم، حفظت أنت نفسي في البتولية، اتبعت وصايا الإنجيل، بشَّرت بالإيمان وكرزت للحق وحده، يا رب إله السماء والأرض – يا يسوع المسيح – أيها الطويل الأناة، أنا أحني رقبتي كذبيحة لك وحدك، المجد والعظمة لك دائِماً في كل الدهور“.



#من صلوات الأسقف إيريناوس سيرميوم قبل استشهاده



الأسقف إيريناوُس سيرميوم Sirmium:

صلاته لحظِة استشهاده: ”أشكرك يا ربي يسوع المسيح لأنكَ ثبَّتني في كل ما تعرضت له من آلام أثناء المُحاكمات، وحسب رحمِتك وهبتني نصيباً صالِحاً في مجدك الأبدي، ياربي يسوع المسيح إنَّ رحمِتك جعلتك تتألَّم لكي تُخلِّص العالم، افتح سماءك حتى تستلِم الملائِكة روح عبدك إيريناوُس الذي يتألَّم الآن لأجلك ولأجل كل الذين هم مدينين لك بحياتهم، ولكنيستك الجامِعة في سيرميوم، أرجوك أن تصنع معنا صلاحاً أيها الرب الرحيم، وأن تقبلني وأن تُقويهم في الإيمان بكَ“.


#من صلوات شهداء أبيتين قبل استشهادهم


شُهداء أبيتين Abitine (شمال أفريقيا) 304 م:

قدَّم أحدهم نفسه بفرح إلى الاستشهاد، وإذ تمزَّق بالأمشاط الحديدية صاحَ قائِلاً ”Deo Gratsias نشكُر الله“، وبينما هو مُضرج في دمائِه صلَّى هذه الطِلبة طالِباً الصفح عن مُعذِبيه:

”الشُّكر لك يا الله، ابن الله، بقوة اسمك خلِّص عبدك، يا الله ضابِط الكل لا تحسِب هذه الخطية عليهم، أمَّا أنتم فعليكم أن تُطيعوا وصايا الله، اغفِر لهم يا الله من أجل اسمك، أعطِهم القُوَّة ليتحمَّلوا ما أتحمله أنا، وخلِّص عبدك من السجن، سِجن هذا العالم، الشُّكر لك، بالحقيقة لا أستطيع أن أشكُرك بما فيه الكفاية، وبما يستحِق حُبك، إنَّ هذا الألم لمجد اسمك يا رب، أنا أشكرك عليه... أنت إله كل القُوَّات، أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، نحن مسيحيون، نحن عبيدك، وأنت رجاؤُنا ورجاء كل المسيحيين، يا الله الكُلي القداسة والكُلي العظمة والكُلي القُدرة والضابِط الكل نُسبِّحك ونُسبِّح اسمك، لا تجعل لي سبب يُؤدي بي إلى الخجل، أرجوك يا يسوع ارحمني، يا ابن الله ساعدني، اقبل تسبحتي، خلَّصني، لأجلك أتألَّم وكم أنا سعيد بذلك، أعطني القُوَّة لكي أحتمِل الآن وإني واثِق في أنكَ سوف تُعطيني الحياة“..



#من صلوات كاربوس، بابيليوس، أجاثونيك قبل استشهادهم



كان كاربوس أسقفاً وبابيليوس شماساً أمَّا أچاثونيك فهي امرأة مُتزوجة وقد أُحرِقَ الجميع بالنار في برجامون بتركيا، ويُحدِّد العالِم الألماني Altaner تاريخ استشهادهُم خلال حكم أوريليوس أي ما بين (161 – 180)، ويقول شاهِد عيان:

”عندما رأى بابيليوس أكوام الخشب المُعدَّة للنار رفع عينيهِ إلى السماء وقال:

(يا ربي يسوع المسيح اقبل روحي).

وحالما دفعوه في النار نال إكليل الشهادة على الفور، أمَّا كاربوس الأسقف فقد ربطوه في العمود وعندما أشعلوا النار وبدأت ألسنة النار تحرقه صرخ بصوتٍ عظيم وقال:

(البركة لك يا ربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله لأنكَ جعلتني مُستحِقاً أن أشترِك معك في هذا المصير، رغم أنني خاطِئ)،

وبعد ذلك أسلم الروح، وعندما جاء دور أچاثونيك قالت:

(يارب، يارب، يارب أسرِع إلى معونتي لأنني ألتجِئ إليك كحِصني)“.


من صلوات لوسيان، مرقيان قبل استشهادهم



كلاهُما قُتِل بالسيف في نيقوميديا في اضطهاد ديسيوس سنة 250 م وقبل قتلِهِما صليا معاً ”نُقدِّم لك تسبيحنا الفقير الذي لا يليق بك يا ربي يسوع المسيح، لأنك دافعت عنَّا، اغفِر لنا نحن جُبلتك غير المُستحقين، أنت أتيت بنا من ظلام الوثنية، وبرحمتك أتيت بنا إلى هذه الآلام المجيدة، وهي شرف نناله لأجل اسمك، الشُّكر لك لأنكَ أعطيتنا نصيباً في مجد قديسيك، في يديك نستودِع نفسينا وروحينا“.


#من صلوات بيونيوس، مثرودوروس قبل استشهادهم



كلاهُما أُحرِقَ بالنار حياً، كان بيونيوس قِساً وكان مثرودوروس رجُلاً غنياً من التجار، أُحرِقا في سميرنا في 25 يناير سنة 250 م، ويقول شاهِد العيان ”وعندما جاء بيونيوس ومثرودوروس إلى مكان استشهادِهِما حوَّلا إلى الشرق، بيونيوس أغلق عينيهِ وصلَّى في صمت، وعندما نظر إلى النار، أشرق وجهه بفرح وقال (آمين) ثم قال (يارب اقبل نفسي)، أمَّا مثرودوروس فقد قال (أمين)“.


#من صلوات روجاتيان وأخيه دونيان قبل استشهادهم


روجاتيان الموعوظ وأخوه دونتيان:

”استُشهِدا في مدينة Nantes“

كان روجاتيان موعوظاً بينما سبقه أخوه دونتيان إلى نوال سِر المعمودية وعندما قُبِضَ عليهما وحُكِم عليهُما بالموت، طلب روجاتيان أن يُقبِّله أخوه لكي تكون هذه القُبلة عِوَضاً عن المعمودية، وعندما عرف دونتيان معنى هذه القُبلة، صلَّى هذه الصلاة:

”أيها الرب يسوع، عندما تكون الرغبة من كل القلب فإنها تُحسب عِندك مثل الفِعل ذاته، وعندما يكون العجز عن تحقيق رغبِة القلب هو عدم القُدرة على أن نختار ما نُريد،

أمَّا القُدرة على تحقيق ما نختاره فهي منك وحدك، أرجوك أن تحسِب إيمان أخي روجاتيان نعمة معمودية وإذا تشدَّد الحاكِم وقرَّر أن يقتِلنا غداً بالسيف،

أرجوك أن تجعل سفك دم أخي سِر المِسحة "الميرون"“.

*
تابع*

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

@ من صلوات الشهيد إيبولوس في صقلية قبل استشهاده


قال إيبولُّوس قبل استشهاده (304 م):

”أشكرك أيها المسيح على هذه العطية، احفظني لأنني أتألَّم لأجلك، أنا أسجُد للآب والابن والروح القدس، أنا أسجُد للثالوث القدوس الذي لا يوجد سواه، لتهلك كل الآلهة، الذين لا قوة ولا قُدرة عندهم على خلق السماء والأرض وكل ما فيهما، أشكرك أيها المسيح على هذا، احفظني لأنني لأجلك أتألَّم“.

وبدأ الشهيد يرتِل بقُوَّة الروح القدس ويقول ”عظيم هو التمجيد الذي تقبله يارب من عبيدك الذي برحمتك تجمعهم إليك“، وصلَّى لأجل الذين سوف يُقتلون شُهداء ”احفظ يارب عبيدك، كن معهم حتى النهاية لكي يستطيعوا أن يُمجِّدوا اسمك إلى الأبد“.

وأسرِع في خطواته لأنَّ النَّصر قريب جداً ولأنه سوف يلبِس الإكليل تواً ولذلك رفع يديه نحو السماء وقال ”أشكرك ياربي يسوع المسيح لأنك تُعزيني بقُوَّتك، لأنك لم تسمح لنفسي أن تهلك مع المُرتدين، ولأنك أعطيتني نعمتك ونعمة اسمك، الآن هي الساعة التي تُثبِت فيها ما حققته أنتَ فيَّ لأنكَ بهذا تفضح مؤامرة المُعانِد“.

وعندما رأى جماعة المؤمنين قال: ”اسمعوا أيها الأُخوة الأعِزاء، صلُّوا لله وخافوه من كل قلوبكم لأنه يحفظ من العالم الذين يخافونه وعندما يُغادِرون هذا العالم تأتي الملائِكة وتأخذهم إلى المدينة المُقدسة أورشليم“. وعندما انتهى من حديثه ركع، وسلَّم رقبته للسيَّاف.




@من صلوات ثيؤدوسيوس والعذراى السبع قبل استشهادهم



”استشهدوا بأنقرة سنة 302 م“

”أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، أنت خالِق السماء والأرض، الذي لا يتخلى عن الذين يتكلون عليه.. نشكُرك لأنك جعلتنا أهلاً أن نكون في مدينتك في السماء، وأن نُشارِكك ملكوتك...

نشكُرك لأنك أعطيتنا أن ندوس على التنين، وأن نسحق رأسه، أعطي عزاء لعبيدك... أعطي سلاماً لكنيستك وخلِّصها من طُغيان إبليس“. 


@من صلوات جينسيوس الممثل قبل استشهاده


چينسيوس المُمثِّل سنة 285 م:

كان أحد المُمثلين على مسارِح روما وعندما كان يُمثِّل مسرحية هَزَلية تسخر من الاستشهاد، إفتقدته النعمة الإلهية واعتنق المسيحية، وعندما قُدِّمَ للمُحاكمة اعترف بالإيمان وحُكِم عليه بالموت في حضور النُّبلاء الرومان، وهنا قال بصوت مُرتفِع ليسمعه كل الحضور

”ليس مَلِك إلاَّ إياه وحده الذي رأيته، والذي وحده أعبده، وإذا قُدِّرَ لي أن أموت ألف مرة من أجل ارتباطي به فلن أتراجع، بل سوف أظَل دائِماً كما بدأت، الرجل الذي يُحِب المسيح ويخُص المسيح، أعترِف له بشفتاي، هو في قلبي، مهما كانت العذابات.. أنا نادِم على خطيتي التي ارتكبتها وهي الإستهزاء بالاسم المُقدس الذي يتفوه به القديسون، أنا حزين لأنني تأخرت في عبادِة الملك الحقيقي، ظناً مني أنني أعرف ما هو الأفضل لنفسي، ولأنني رفضت أن أكون جُندياً له“.. 



@من صلوات بونيفان الطرسوسي قبل استشهاده



بونيفان الطرسوسي (306 م):

عندما ذهب ليُحرق حيَّاً قال: ”يارب، يا ضابِط الكل، الآب أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح، أنا عبدك، تعالى وساعدني، ارسِل ملاكك لكي يأخذ نفسي بسلام ولكي يُزيل التنين الدَّامي من طريقي فلا يخدع نفسي بحيلة شريرة، أعطني نصيباً وسلاماً مع شُهدائك، خلِّص يارب شعبك من الاضطهاد، لكَ الكرامة مع ابنك... أنا مسيحي Christianus sum“.


@من صلوات الشهيد برلعام قبل استشهاده



”قيصرية الكبادوك (القرن الرَّابِع)“

”أنا رجُل فلاح وأنا مسيحي، لأني أعبُد المسيح رب البشرية وسيِّد الأرض والشعوب كلها، أنا لا أعرِف الفلسفة ولكني قد علمت يقيناً أنَّ المسيح ربي وأنا أُحبُّه، وهو يُحبُني وهو وحده الإله الحقيقي“.


@من صلوات الشهيد نكفوروس قبل استشهاده



”شهيد التسامُح من أنطاكية“

الذي لما رأى سبريسيوس إرتد أمام السيَّاف صرخ أمام الجميع: ”أنا مسيحي وأعبُد المسيح إلهنا الواحِد الوحيد، أميتوني بدل هذا الجاحِد الذي كفر بإلهه“.


@من صلوات القديسة تكلة الرسولة قبل استشهادها



الشهيدة تكلة رسولة الرُّسُل أُولى الشهيدات:

”مدينة أيقونية“

هي بطلة من أبطال الشهادة المسيحية، تلميذه بولس الرسول، التي أشعلت مصابيح الطهارة بزيت الروح، فأحبت البتولية ورفضت الزواج من خطيبها بعد أن نذرت بتوليتها للمسيح..

أمر الوالي بإضرام نار حامية لتُحرق تكلة وتُطرح فيها.. وهناك ظلَّت تكلة تبحث وسط الجموع عن بولس الرسول، كالحَمَل الذي يبحث في القفر عن راعيه، وأثناء بحثها رأت الرب جالِساً على كُرسيه فتشجعت وتهللت بقُرب اتحادها بعريس نفسها السمائي، وجاء الخدم بحزم الحطب لكي يحرقوا تكلة، فتقدمت بنفسها ولم تنتظِر حتى يشدُّوا وثاقِها ويطرحوها في تلك النيران المُستعِرة، بل ركضت هي إليها وزجَّت بنفسها فيها، وهي تتضرع إلى الله ليُقوِّيها ويُثبِّتها ويحفظ نذر تكريسها البتولي ويقبل روحها إليه.

فبكى الوالي وتعجَّب من القُوَّة التي كانت فيها.. وعندما أشعلوا النار إندلعت في الحطب لكنها لم تلمس تكلة، لأنَّ الرب زلزل الأرض وأرسل سحابة ظلَّلت الجميع وانهمر مطر شديد، فأُنقِذت تكلة لتبقى مِثالاً رائِعاً للآتيين من بعدها من أجيال العذارى والمُكرسات، لقد خرجت تكلة سالِمة من النيران فشابهت الكنيسة في رِفعتها، ببركِة صلوات لسان العِطر بولس الذي كان يُصلِّي من أجلها قائِلاً:

”أيها المسيح المُخلِّص، لا تدع النار تمس تكلة بل قِف معها لأنها لك“.

وكانت تكلة تُصلِّي قائلةً: ”أيها الآب الذي خلقت السماء والأرض، أبو ابنك القدوس، أُبارِك اسمك لأنكَ أنقذتني حتى أرى بولس“.

ولما رآها بولس الرسول قال: ”يا الله الذي تعرِف القلوب أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، أُبارِك اسمك لأنكَ سمعتني وفعلت مُسرِعاً ما طلبته“.

تعرَّضت تكلة للاستشهاد مرَّة ثانية في أنطاكية، وأُرسِلت إلى الوحوش، فعرُّوها من ثيابها وتُرِكت عُرضة للثيران الكاسِرة لتفترِسها واجتمع الجميع في المشهد ليروا نهش الوحوش لها ولكن الوحوش استأنست لها وسجدت عند قدميها ولَعَقَتْهَا.

وجلَّل الله جسد القديسة بالمهابة والأنوار وحَجَبْها عن الأنظار لأنها أرادت أن تحيا فيه إلى الانقضاء ولكنهم أخرجوها ثم أعادوها في اليوم التالي إلى المشهد، وأطلقوا عليها رعيلاً من الثيران. فصرخت أرملة غنيَّة اسمها ”تريفينا“، وقالت ”يا إله تكلة أعِنها“، عندئذٍ بكت تكلة بمرارة قائلةً ”يا إلهي الذي أُؤمِن به الذي هربت لألتجِئ إليه، الذي نجاني من النار، هَبْ مُكافأة لتريفينا التي امتلأت شَفَقَة على عبدِتك ولأنها حفظتني طاهرة“... وهنا حدثت المُعجزة عندما أكلت الوحوش بعضها البعض، وصارت شِبْه سحابة من نار حتى لا تقترِب إليها الوحوش من ناحية ولا تُرى وهي عُريانة من ناحية أخرى.

استدعاها الوالي ليسألها من هي؟ ولماذا لم تمسَّها الوحوش؟ فأجابت باحتشام ووقار ”أنا تكلة عبدة يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي، وهو وحده الطريق والحق والحياة وخلاص النفوس... وهو الذي أنقذني من الوحوش ومن الموت، وهو الذي يحفظني بنعمته أكثر لكي لا أُعثر.... إنَّ الذي ألبسني وأنا عُريانة بين الوحوش سيُلبِسِك بالخلاص في يوم الدينونة“.

وأصدر الوالي أمراً ”ها أنا أُطلِق لكم خائِفة الله تكلة خادمة الله“.. ومدحها آباء الكنيسة باسيليوس وغريغوريوس اللاهوتي وفم الذهب وأمبروسيوس وچيروم، وكما أنَّ إستفانوس هو أوِّل الشُّهداء، هكذا تكلة أوِّل الشهيدات... التي أطفأت النار كالثلاثة فتية، إنها القديسة التي تُمثِّل دانِيال النبي الذي نجى من أفواه الأُسود... لذلك سمَّاها بعض الآباء ”رسول سلوكية“.. وعندما كان يوسابيوس القيصري وچيروم يُعظِّمون قديسة كانوا يُسمِّونها تكلة الثانية أو تكلة الجديدة...

والقديس أبيفانيوس يُشبِّهها بإيليا النبي وبيوحنا الحبيب ويُقدِّمها القديس أمبروسيوس لجميع العذارى المسيحيات كنموذج ومِثال حي أكمل، وكتب إيسيذورس الفرمي إلى راهِبات أحد الأديرة يقول: ”مِنْ بعد موت يهوديت وسوسنَّة العفيفة وابنة يفتاح لا يحِق لأحد أن ينسِب الضعف لجِنس النِساء، بالأكثر عندما نرى تكلة، تلك البطلة المُتقدمة بين البطلات من البنات، البتول الذائِعة الصيت في الدنيا كلها، عندما نراها حاملة عَلَمْ البرارة عالِياً، وقد فازت في معارِك شديدة، نُؤمِن أنَّ قلوب النِساء يُمكنها أن تكون جبَّارة“!!

والمعروف أنَّ القديسة تكلة أُلقِيَت في النار عندما كان عُمرها 18 سنة وعاشت ناسِكة 72 سنة وتنيحت في سِن 90 سنة...

*تابع*

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

&من صلوات الشهيدة آجنس قبل استشهادها


الشهيدة أجنس Agnes:

”روما – أواخِر القرن الثالِث“

تحدَّث عنها القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان في كتابه عن البتولية فقال:

”لقد تحمَّلت الاستشهاد وهي في سِن الاثنتي عشرة سنة، عانت من كراهية المُضطهدين الذين لم يُشفِقوا على صِغَر سِنها ولم يرحموا جسدها الغض، ولكنها الصغيرة سِناً والقليلة جسداً، كانت عظيمة حقاً وكبيرة إيماناً..

لكن كيف لهذا الجسد الصغير أن يثخن بالجِراح؟ كيف لهذا البدن الضعيف أن يتلقى ضربة السيف العنيفة، هل يقدِر هذا الجسد الضعيف على مُقاومة الحديد؟

لم ترهب أيدي الجلاَّدين القاسية الثقيلة، لم تهتز تحت وطأة السلاسِل الثقيلة التي لا يقوى على حِملها الرجال، مُقدمة جسدها كله لسيف الجلاَّد الهائِج، لم تكن تعرِف شيئاً عن الموت لكنها تهيَّأت له، كانت مُستعِدَّة أن تفتح ذراعيها للمسيح عند نيران التقدِمة، لكي تضع علامة الرب الغالِب (إذ قد رفعت عند استشهادها ذراعيها على علامة ومِثال الصليب)، وأن تضع عُنُقها ويديها في القيود الحديدية، لكن ما استطاع أي قيد أن يُعوِّق هذه الأطراف الرقيقة عن الانطلاق للأبدية، إنه استشهاد من نوع جديد!! فالعُمر لم يُكتمل بعد لكنه نضج للغلبة والنُّصرة، ومن الصعب أن يُناضِل ويُجاهِد لكنه من السهل أن يُكلَّل ويُتوج، لقد ملأت وشغلت بشجاعتها خدمة التعليم وهي بعد صغيرة، لم تكُن لتُسرِع الخُطى وهي عروس نحو حفل عُرسها، لم تُزيِّن رأسها بشعر عروسة مصفوف بل بالمسيح..

بكى الجميع وبقيت هي وحدها بلا دموع!! تعجب الجميع أنها هكذا ضحَّت بحياتها التي لم تكن قد استمتعت بها بعد! وها هي الآن تُقدِّمها كأنَّ بها قد شبعت من طول أيامها!!! قدَّمت حياتها ذبيحة في وقت لم تستطِع بالكلام أن تُقنِع الآخرين!!

أيَّة تهديدات تُرى الجلاَّد قد هدَّدها بها ليُرهِبها، وأيَّة وعود واغراءات تُرى تقدَّم بها إليها الرَّاغِبون في الزواج!! لكنها أجابت:

" سيكون جرحاً لعريس نفسي إن أنا نظرت إلى من يغريني فالذي اختارني أولاً لنفسه سيستقبلني، فلماذا تتباطأ أيها الجلاَّد؟! فلتقتُل هذا الجسد الذي تعشقه عيون الآخرين "، ووقفت أجنس الطفلة مُصلية، ثم أحنت رأسها للسياف، فارتجف الجلاَّد وارتعشت يداه كما لو كان هو المحكوم عليه بالموت وحينما ارتفعت ذِراعه لتهوى بالسيف، اهتز ذِراعه وشَحَبْ وجهه، أمَّا أجنس شهيدة المسيح فقد سلَّمت نفسها ثابِتة فَرِحة بشوشة لا ترهب مُنتظرة مُكافأة أبدية“. 

وفي اليوم الثامِن لاستشهادها تَرَاءَت في حِلم لوالديها، ومعها زُمرة من الفتيات الصغيرات، ومعها أيضاً حَمَلْ أشد بياضاً من الثلج، وقالت لهما: ”لا تحزنوا لموتي، بل افرحا لأني ظفرت بالإكليل“... وكانت لشهادتها أثر كبير في تعزية وتثبيت وامتداد المسيحية في القرون الأولى، بعد أن شهدت بصمودها وثباتها وإيمانها واحتمالها بفرح.. لذلك مدحها القديسون أمبروسيوس وأُغسطينوس وچيروم وغيرهم من الآباء...



&من صلوات الشهداء بابياس ورفقاؤه قبل استشهادهم


سألهم الوالي أن يترفقوا بشبابهم ويُنكِروا مسيحهم، فقالوا له ”هذه طِلباتنا التي لم نكُف عن أن نسألها من ربنا، خلال صلواتنا البسيطة، ونحن نشعُر بسعادة عظيمة إن استجبت لنا“، وأجاب أحدهم ”إنني أخشى الآلام الفائِقة الوصف التي تنتظرني إن ارتدِت عن إيماني، أمَّا عن العذابات التي تُعدِّها لي فإني أتقبلها حتى أنجو من العذابات التي بعد الحياة، هذه التي أُعِدَّت لكم وللشيطان أبيكم، إنكَ تُريد أن تسخر بي بهذه الوسيلة مع أنني أينما وُجِدت أكون أنا نفسي منزِلاً يسكُن فيه إلهي يسوع المسيح، الذي بفضلِهِ أحتمِل كل عذاباتِكُم“.

وعندما أمر الحاكِم ببتر يدي سابينوس ورِجليه، كان يصرُخ ”هذا كله يُزيد من مجدي الأبدي“.



&من صلوات بابيلاس قبل استشهاده



الشهيد بابيلاس:

هذا الأسقف قابل أمر الملك بقطع رأسه بفرح وبشاشة ثم أخذ يُصلِّي، وعاد ليقول في رِقَّة للجلاَّدين ”أكمِلوا أوامِر الملك يا أولادي“.



&من صلوات بتروكليوس قبل استشهاده



هدده الإمبراطور ”سأحرقك بالنار، إن لم تذبح للآلهه“، فأجابه ”أنا نفسي ذبيحة حيَّة لله إذ دعاني لأنعم بالاستشهاد“.


&من صلوات الشهيد ببلياس قبل استشهاده




هذه الشهيدة تعبت من شدة العذاب، وكاد الوالي يستخدِمها ليهدِم نفسية المسيحيين، وبعد ذلك حدث افتقاد عظيم من الله، وظهرت مراحِم المسيح بطريقة لا تُوصف يندُر أن تُرى، لكنها ليست بعيدة عن قُدرة المسيح، فإنَّ الذين تراجعوا عند القبض عليهم أول مرَّة سُجِنوا مع الآخرين، وتحمَّلوا آلاماً مُرَّة... كان فرح الاستشهاد ورجاء المواعيد ومحبة المسيح وروح الآب سنداً للآخرين، أمَّا هؤلاء فكانت ضمائِرهم تُعذِّبهم جداً، حتى كان من الممكن تمييزهم بمجرد النظر إلى وجوههم وهم يُساقون، السابِقون خرجوا فَرِحين، يتجلَّى المجد والنعمة على وجوههُم، قيودهُم ذاتها كانت وكأنها حُلِي جميلة لعروس مُزينة بحُلِي ذهبية وقد تعطَّروا برائِحة المسيح الذكية، حتى ظن البعض أنهم تعطَّروا بعُطور أرضية، أمَّا هؤلاء، فكانوا أذِلاء، مُنكسري الخاطِر، مُكتئبين، مملوئين بكل أنواع الخِزي، وكان الوثنيون يُعيِّرونهم كخسيسين وضُعفاء.

كأنَّ هؤلاء قد نالوا تأديباً على انكارهم للإيمان، لم يفرِضه أحد عليهم بل جاء التأديب نابِعاً من الداخِل... هذا وكان منظرهم يسنِد إخوتهم إذ رأوا بأعيُنهم عاقِبة إنكار الإيمان في هذا العالم الحاضِر، لكنهم بلا شك كانوا في موضِع حُب وشفقة إخوتهم وتعزيتهُم، يفتحون لهم باب الرجاء كشُركاء معهم في الشهادة للرب بقيامِهِم بعد السقوط.


&من صلوات الشهيد برصنوفيوس قبل استشهاده



الشهيد برصنوفيوس Barsenuphius:

ظهر له ملاك الرب، وطلب منه أن يمضي إلى الوالي ليعترِف بالسيِّد المسيح، ففرح جداً، وعندما وصل إلى الوالي وجده يقرأ منشور يأمر فيه المسيحيين بالسُّجود للأصنام، فغار القديس واندفع بقُوَّة نحو الوالي وخطف منه المنشور ومزَّقه، غضب الوالي جداً وأعد أتوناً ضخماً ألقى فيه القديس لينال إكليل الاستشهاد.


&من صلوات الشهيدان بروتاسيوس وجرفاسيوس قبل استشهادهما



الشهيدان بروتاسيوس وجرڤاسيوس:

أمر الوالي بضرب بروتاسيوس بقسوة ووحشية حتى سقط القديس ميتاً تحت الجَلَدَات ليستريح أبدياً في الرب، وحاول الوالي أن يُغري جرڤاسيوس بوعود كثيرة، وإذ رفض صار يُهدِّده، إلاَّ أنَّ القديس لم يُبالِ بالتهديدات مُعلِناً أنَّ الموت بالنسبة له هو طريق التمتُّع بالحياة إلى الأبد، عندئذٍ قُطِعت رأسه، وطُرِحت جُثتيهِمَا خارِج المدينة لتأكلهُما وحوش البرية، إلاَّ أنَّ القديس أمبروسيوس بإعلان سماوي بنى لهم كنيسة وزيَّنها روحياً بهما، وقد حضر القديس أُغسطينوس اكتشاف جسدهُما وبُناء كنيستهِما في ميلان.


&من صلوات الشهيدة بربتوا وفيليستاس قبل استشهادهم



الشهيدة بربتوا Perpetua وفيليستاس Felicity:

”قرطاچنَّة 203 م“

كان لأعمال الشُهداء بربتوا وفيليستاس أهمية كبيرة في الكنيسة الأولى، ففي القرن الرَّابِع، كانت تُقرأ في كنيسة شمال غرب أفريقيا حتى خشى القديس أُغسطينوس لئلاَّ يمزِج الشعب بين هذه الأعمال وأسفار الكتاب المُقدس، فكان يُحذِّر من ذلك وإن كان كثيراً ما تحدَّث عن هؤلاء الشُهداء لحث الشعب على الجهاد الروحي.

دخلت بربتوا مع زُملائها السجن فراعها هول منظره، كان ظلامه لا يُوصف ورائِحة النتانة لا تُطاق فضلاً على قسوِة الجُند وحرمانها من رضيعها الذي عجزت بسبب سوء تغذيتها وجوعها في السجن عن إرضاعه، فكانت تقول ”في نفس تلك الفترة وبعد أيام قليلة تعمَّدنا حيث أعلن لي الروح القدس عن الآلام الجسدية التي سأتحمَّلها وبعد بضعة أيام أخذونا إلى زنزانة تحت الأرض وكنت مُرتاعة جداً لأني لم أتعوَّد أبداً على هذه الظُّلمة الشديدة... وكان حاضِراً معنا الشماسان المغبوطان اللَّذان قاما بالخدمة معنا هما ترتيوس وبونبونيوس وكنت قد وضعت طفلاً فأرضعته لأنه كان يتضور جوعاً وفي هلعي وخوفي أرسلت إلى أُمي وعزِيت أخي وأودعت ابني إليهِما ليرعياه... ثم جاءني أخي وقال لي (أختي العزيزة: أنتِ فعلاً محل كرامة ومجد عظيمين فاطلُبي أن يُعزِّيكِ الله برؤيا لتعرفي نهايِة الأمر هل بآلامِك أم بنجاتِك؟)، ولمَّا كنت أعرِف أنَّ الرب خصَّني بامتياز التحدُّث معه، الذي كانت رحمِته بي عظيمة وحُبُّه واهتمامه بي لا يُوصف، تجاسرت فوعدت أخي قائِلةً (غداً سوف أُخبِرك) وتضرعت إلى الله وكان ما رأيته مُذهِلاً وعجيباً حقاً:

فقد رأيت سُلُّماً ذهبياً ارتفاعه عجيب يبلُغ ارتفاع السماء، كان السُّلَم ضيِقاً جداً لا يسع إلاَّ شخصاً واحِداً يصعده، لم يكن يتسِع في عرضه لشخصين معاً، بل يصعد عليه واحد فواحد وعلى جانبي السُّلَم ثُبِّتت كل أنواع الأسلحة الحادة، فكانت هناك سيوف ورِماح وخطاطيف وخناجِر حتى إذا ما تسلقهُ أحد بغير اهتمام أو لم يكن ناظِراً إلى أعلى فإنه يتمزق إرباً من جراء تلك الأسلحة الفتَّاكة التي تُقطِّع جسده.

وصعدت أنا على السُّلَم حتى بلغت نهايته وهناك رأيت بُستان لا تبلُغ العين مداه وفي وسط البُستان رجُل أبيض الشعر جالِس في ملابِس راعي قامته عظيمة وعلى منكبيهِ حَمَلاَن يُرضِعها لبناً وحوله وقوف ربوات ربوات يلبِسون أردية بيضاء مُتسربلين بالقُوَّة، فرفع رأسه ونظر إليَّ ومن بين يديهِ أخذ قطعة جُبن أبيض، وأعطاني إياها فأخذتها بيدين مقبوضتين وأكلتها حينئذٍ قال الجميع " أمين " وعند سماع صوتِهِم استيقظت من نومي وفي فمي مذاق حُلو لا أستطيع وصفه وقصصت هذه الرواية على أخي وأعلمته أنَّ الأمر سينتهي بآلامي واستشهادي فتوقف في ذلك الحين كل رجاء لنا في العالم.

وتكررت الرُؤى فيما بعد وأُعلِنَ لبربتوا في إحداها إنها في قُوَّتها واستشهادها ستنتصِر على الشيطان. 
 وفي رؤيا أخرى تصِف فيها رفيقها في الاستشهاد ساتوروس وهو يشهد قبول جميع أرواح الشُهداء في السماء. ثم اقتُيدت إلى ساحِة الاستشهاد ليفتِك بها ثور هائِج.

طرحوها أرضاً فسقطت على رُكبتيها وتمزَّق رداؤُها حتى تعرَّى جسدها فسترت عُريها بالجزء المُمزق من الثوب في تسليم عجيب وتحمُّل للألم لا يُوصف... ثم نهضت من سقطتها عندما رأت وصيفتها فيليستاس مسحوقة تدمي، مدَّت لها يدِها وأقامتها في اتضاع وحُب شديد ووقفتا معاً جنباً إلى جنب وعندما سكتت وحشية الغوغاء من عامة الناس دُعِيتا إلى بوابة التعذيب... أمَّا هي فكما لو كانت قد استيقظت من النوم قد صارت بعمق في الروح القدس في دهش بدأت تنظُر حولها وقالت وسط دهشِة الجميع (لا أعرِف كيف قادونا إلى ذلك الثور الهائِج) عندما سمعت ما حدث لم تُصدِّق إلاَّ عندما رأت في جسدها آثار الجِراح وتمزيق ثوبها فقالت للجميع اثبتوا في الإيمان، ولا تتزعزعوا ولا تُفرطوا وليُحِب بعضكم بعضاً، ولا تجزعوا لألمي“.

أمَّا العبدة الصغيرة فيليستاس فقد كانت تُعاني من آلام الوِلادة قبل استشهادها بيومين فقالت لها إحدى القابِلات باستهزاء ”أنتِ تتألمين الآن هكذا فماذا أنتِ فاعِلة عندما يُلقونِك للوحوش؟“، تحاملت على نفسها وأجابتها بهذا القول: ”الآن أنا أتألَّم آلامي الطبيعية ولكن فيما بعد سيكون هناك من يتألَّم عني“، لقد أكَّد المسيح حضوره بكيفية منظورة ومحسوسة فيمن قدَّموا حياتهم من أجل اسمه.



&من صلوات الأنبا بسادة قبل استشهاده



عندما سُجِنَ كان يخرج من ظُلمة السجن كمن كان في وليمة، بوجه مُشرِق ومُتهلِل، وعندما حُكِم عليه بقطع الرأس، ارتدى ثِياب الخدمة الكهنوتية... ولمَّا التقى به أحد الشمامِسة سأله عن سبب ارتدائهُ هذه الثِياب في الطريق؟ أجاب قائِلاً: ”يا ابني أنا ذاهِب إلى حفل عُرسي... وقد عِشت السنين الطويلة مُشتاقاً لهذا اللقاء“..



&من صلوات الشهيد أبوفام الأوسيمي قبل استشهاده



عندما دُعِيَ للشهادة لَبَسْ أفخر الثِياب، ومنطق نفسه بمنطِقة من ذهب وركب حُصاناً، وكان يقول: ”هذا هو يوم عُرسي الحقيقي، هذا يوم فرحي وسروري بلِقاء مَلِكي وإلهي سيِّدي يسوع المسيح“، وقد استُشهِد بمدينة فاو بصعيد مصر (طِما)...



&من صلوات الشهيد أبوانا قبل استشهاده



الشهيد أبوانا من شبشير منوفية:

ذهب ليُوبِخ المُرتدين، فأتوا به إلى الوالي ليقول له شهادته: ”مكتوب من يرُد رجُلاً خاطِئاً عن طريق ضلالتِهِ يُخلِّص من الموت والرب يستُر على خطاياه، من أجل هذا أتيت إلى هذا المكان لكي أرُد النِفوس الضَّالَّة إلى معرِفة الخلاص الذي للمسيح“.


*تابع*

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

***من صلوات الشهيد سانكتوس قبل استشهاده


الشهيد سانكتوس (الشهيد شماس ليون):

خلف أعمال الشُهداء الظاهِرة يكمُن كل لاهوت الاستشهاد في الكنيسة الأولى، لقد كانوا يطلُبون الموت ليحظوا بنعمة الاقتداء بالآلام وموت المسيح المُخلِّص، فالمسيح نفسه يتألَّم في الشهيد، وهو الذي غلب مرَّة ما بَرِحَ يغلِب فيهم... ويُحدِّثنا يوسابيوس القيصري عن الشماس سانكتوس أنَّ: ”المسيح المُتألِم داخله أعلن مجداً عظيماً، غالِباً أعداءهُ، مُظهِراً للذين هم من خارِج، إنه حيثما يوجد حُب الآب لا يوجد أي شئ يُخيف، وحيث يوجد مجد المسيح إلهنا لا يوجد شئ يُؤلِمنا“.

لقد كانت محبة المسيح ورجاء الخلاص فيه جوهر إيمان الشُهداء وسِر ثباتهُم، وكان الشهيد تلميذاً حقيقياً للمسيح A true disciple of Christ يتبع آثار خُطى آلامه، من أجل المجد العتيد.

ولو نظرنا إلى مصادِر رسالِة ليون سنجد أنَّ الإنجيل الرَّابِع وسفر الرؤيا كانا مصدرين من أهم مصادِر الإلهام للكاتِب، فمسيح القديس يوحنا هو الشاهِد الأعظم للحق، والشهيد يتبعه، وهكذا وُصِف سانكتوس بأنه كان ”ثابِتاً في اعترافه، مُنتعِشاً ومُتقوِياً بالنبع السمائي الذي لا ينضب، نبع ماء الحياة“، ورأى الشُهداء في حيوية وفرح السابقين لهم في الاستشهاد، تحقيق وعد الله في (يو 16: 2)، لذلك كان المُرتد يُوبخ كابن للهلاك (يو 17: 12)..

وفي رسالِة ليون كثير من الفقرات الوارِدة في سفر الأعمال ورسائِل بولس الرعوية، مع بعض التأثيرات من الأدب اليهودي المُتأخِر والتشابُهات بين الرسالة وأعمال المكابيين.



***من صلوات الأنبا ديسقورس البابا قبل استشهاده


البابا ديسقوروس الأسكندري البطريرك أل 25:

عذَّبِته الملكة كنخريا وتهجَّمت عليه، فصفعته صفعة شديدة اقتلعت ضرسين من أضراسه نظراً لشيخوخته، وما لبث أن انهال عليه رجال القصر وأوسعوه ضرباً أمَّا هو فقال ”من أجلك نُمات كل النهار“، ثم جمع ضرسيهِ وشعر لحيته وأرسلهُما إلى شعبه بالأسكندرية مع رسالة يقول فيها ”هذه ثمرِة جهادي لأجل الإيمان، اعلموا أنه قد نالتني آلام كثيرة في سبيل المُحافظة على إيمان آبائي القديسين“.



***من صلوات الجندي بقطر قبل استشهاده



مارِبقطر الجُندي:

”الأسكندرية سنة 177 م“

إنَّ الآلام التي سأُعانيها لن تُميتني بل تهِب لي الحياة الأبدية، شكراً ليسوع إلهي الذي أعطاني هِبة الاحتمال، حاشا لي أن أضحِّي لقِطع من الخشب أو لكُتل من الحجر وأسجُد لها...

بل أضحِّي فقط للإله الحي الحقيقي خالِق السموات والأرض، إنه إله آبائنا، اصغي يارب لخاطِئ سيتألَّم بسبب محبته لك.. احفظ يا إلهي جسدي من ألسِنة النيران لكي يُؤمِن هؤلاء القوم أنكَ الإله الحقيقي..

استمروا في تعذيبي أيها المُعدمون، ولكن لن تُرهِبوني لأنَّ يسوع إلهي يُقوِّيني،

فلن تخور مُقاومتي، وإني مُستعِد لكل ألم لاقتناء الهِبات التي وعد بها الله وحده أولاده المُحبين.

أشكُرك يا سيِّدي الرب لأنكَ عزِّيت قلبي تعزية هذا مقدارُها!!

يا إلهي اقبل روحي..





***من صلوات أبا هور سرياقوسي قبل استشهاده



الشهيد أباهور السرياقوسي:

اعترف الشهيد أباهور الصبي أمام الوالي:

”ربي يسوع المسيح قال في إنجيله المُقدس الذي يترُك أباه أو أمه أو أخاه أو أخته أو زوجة أو أولاده من أجل اسمه القدوس ومن أجل بشارِة الإنجيل يأخذ مائة ضِعف وحياة أبدية يرِثها، من أجل هذا نحن نموت على اسمه القدوس ونرفع أجسادنا قُرباناً مقبولاً يُرضيه“.


***من صلوات الشهيد اسحق الدفراوي قبل استشهاده



لمَّا رأى الخلقتين (أداة التعذيب)، صاح ”ياربي يسوع المسيح أعني، كما أرسلت ملاكك وخلَّص الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار المُتقِدة كذلك انقِذني يا ربي، لئلا يقولوا أين هو إلهك، أيها الرب الإله ضابِط الكل وسيِّدي يسوع المسيح اقبل إليَّ ولا تبعِد عني“.


***من صلوات شهداء الكتيبة الطيبية قبل استشهادهم




القديس موريس قائد الكتيبة الطيبية

”الأقصر“

كتبوا خِطاباً للإمبراطور مكسيميانوس، قالوا له فيه: ”أيها القيصر العظيم – إننا جنودك، ولكننا في ذات الوقت عينه عبيد الله، فنحن ندين لك بالخدمة العسكرية، أمَّا الله فندين له بولاء قلوبنا، ونحن نأخذ منك المُرتب اليومي، أمَّا الله فسننال منه الجزاء الأبدي،

أيها القيصر العظيم لا يُمكننا بحال من الأحوال أن نُطيع الأوامِر المُخالِفة لله، وما دامت أحكامك مُتفِقة مع أحكامه فنحن نُنفِذها، أمَّا متى تعارضت مع أحكامه فلن نقبلها، لأنه ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس، وولائنا لأوامره فوق كل الأوامِر مهما كان مصدرها،

ولسنا ثُوَّاراً لأنَّ لدينا الأسلحة وبها نستطيع أن نُدافِع عن أنفُسنا، لكننا نُفضِّل أن نموت أبرياء على أن نعيش مُلوثين، وإننا على أتم استعداد لأن نتحمَّل كل ما تصُبُّه علينا من عذابات، لأننا مسيحيون ونُعلِن مسيحيتنا جِهاراً“.

واصطفُّوا جميعاً في شجاعة وثبات، وحين كان الواحِد منهم يسمع اسمه كان يرمي أسلحته على الأرض ويُقدِّم ظهره للسياط وعُنُقه للسيف.





***من صلوات شهداء إسنا الأماجد قبل استشهادهم



المدينة المُباركة إسنا، كانت بتضحياتها مثلاً للساكنين ببلاد الصعيد، هذه المدينة العريقة التي اختلط تُرابها بدِماء شُهدائها الكثيرين ولا زالت تنطِق بأمجادهُم وعن إيمانهُم حتى الآن، ومن هؤلاء الشُهداء:

الأُم دولاجي وأولادها الأربعة.


***من صلوات الأم دولاجي وأولادها الأربعة قبل استشهادهم


ذهب الوالي أريانوس إلى المدينة وقابل أربعة صُبيان يسوقون دابَّة تحمِل بطيخاً من الحقل، فاستوقفهُم وأراد أن يختبِر فيهم مدى تغلغُل المسيحية فأمرهُم أن يسجُدوا للأوثان، فرفض الصِبية بكل حزم.

وسُرعان ما وصل الخبر إلى أُمهم الشُجاعة ”دُولاجي“ التي تُعد مفخرة من مفاخِر الشُهداء، فأسرعت من بيتها إلى الحقل حيث أولادها الأربعة يقفون في حضرِة الوالي.

وقفت الأم دولاجي أمام الوالي مُلتفِتة إلى أولادها تبِث فيهم الإيمان، وعندما أُلقِيَت مع أولادها في السجن، ظهرت لها العذراء أُم المُخلِّص تُشجِّعها وتُخبِرها أنَّ المسيح أعدَّ لهم جميعاً مكاناً أبدياً في ملكوت السموات.

وعندما صدر الأمر بالقتل بالسيف تقدَّمت دولاجي الأُم لتُقدِّم أولادها واحداً واحداً، ليُقتلوا قبلها، ويذكُر التاريخ أنَّ الوالي أمر بذبحهُم على رُكبتيها إمعاناً في القسوة عليهم، وبعد الصُبيان قُطِعَت رأس الأُم دولاجي، وهي في غمرِة صلواتها وتراتيلها للمسيح...​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


>


*شكرا جدا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع *​


----------



## ماجو2010 (9 يناير 2011)

احفظ يارب عبيدك، كن معهم حتى النهاية لكي يستطيعوا أن يُمجدوا اسمك إلى الأبد“.

موضوع  جميل جدآ
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــن

ميرسى كتير أستاذى
ربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> احفظ يارب عبيدك، كن معهم حتى النهاية لكي يستطيعوا أن يُمجدوا اسمك إلى الأبد“.
> 
> موضوع  جميل جدآ
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا جدااا
للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرسى كتير أستاذى
> ربنا يعوضكم
> *​


*شكرا جدااا
للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*مرور راائع جداا
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2011)

صلوات جميلة 
شكرا استاذنا 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مختارة (22 يناير 2011)

آمين..آمين..  صلوات فى منتهى  الرووووووووووعه  ربنا  يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> صلوات جميلة
> شكرا استاذنا
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​


*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكــــــــــ شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا *​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> آمين..آمين..  صلوات فى منتهى  الرووووووووووعه  ربنا  يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


شكرا جدا 
الرب يبارك مرورك الغالى
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

بركه صلاتهم فلتكن معنا 
شكرا على الصلوات 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

